# Wholesale Taper Prices



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

A customer asked to buy bulk 12 inch taper candles and they want them for re-sale, any suggestions on what a wholesale range may be for 12 inch tapers? The store said they previously sold a pair for $3.00 when they produced them themselves. I told them I typically see 12 inch tapers retailing for at least $8.00 per pair or more.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

We sell ours at $3.50 each retail. This is 100% beeswax. Sounds like they were underpriced if pure beeswax.
Candlaman


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

to be honest, it is not worth giving them much of a whole sale discount. You will make more selling them yourself and if they do not sell, they never go bad!


----------

